# Aprons..what features do you like?



## slowtyper

My girlfriend is making an apron for me. I'm kind of picky about my aprons...looking for ideas on what other people like. 

So far I have chosen a denim fabric, copper grommets so the stings/neck strap can be replaced. I never use the big pocket around waist level, but it seems odd leaving it out. I"m undecided if I want that or not. I like pen sized pockets, multiple ones, for pens/sharpies/tweezers. But I hate having things fall out when bending over...and wondering how to make the pocket to minimize the chance of this happening. Maybe just tighter pockets at chest level? Or I was thinking unconventionally pen pockets at the side waist might be better, kind of where a holster would go.

Other features I want..I always wear both sides of the apron, so pockets on both sides is a plus. 

Also, often I just fold my apron over and wear it waist down. SO will definitely add a lower pen pocket so it can still be used when folded down....

What would you do if you could design your own apron?


----------



## Dream Burls

Definitey have the waist tie cord long enough so you can bring it around to the front to tie. I hate having to tie those behind my back.


----------



## stevenStefano

A loop for hanging cloths on is pretty useful


----------



## slowtyper

Dream Burls said:


> Definitey have the waist tie cord long enough so you can bring it around to the front to tie. I hate having to tie those behind my back.


Oh I wouldn't even dream about getting one that ties in the back!

The loop for hanging clothes sounds interesting, I'll think about that. Currently I just tuck it into the waist string that I wrap around the front.

One thing I have been interested in is a cross-back strap to reduce strain on the neck. I know its fairly light, but I just hate having things around my neck. ITs the main reason I always wear my apron folded in half. I've never tried it though and it looks kind of whack....not sure if its comfortable?


----------



## stevenStefano

What about having an adjuster on the neck part a little like some baseball caps?


----------



## azchef

Are you making them to sell also


----------



## slowtyper

azchef said:


> Are you making them to sell also



I told her she should!


----------



## wellminded1

"The Stronghold " brand apron is what i currently have in rotation, I really dig it. But yea, a long waist tie, and it has to be long for me, about half way between ankle and knee. Meyer textile on Etsy has some nice ones for a reference.


----------



## ajhuff

Personally hate pockets on aprons, but that's me.

NOT 100% cotton. The all cotton ones I have wrinkle so much they really need to be ironed. The poly blends I have are much nicer. I also prefer the ones I have with non-adjustable neck straps to the ones that adjust.

-AJ


----------



## Chefdog

Aprons..what features do you like?

1) Clean
2) Free

I prefer bib aprons, but as long as it meets criteria 1 & 2, I won't complain.


----------



## sachem allison

take a look at the aprons on butcher and bakers shop. http://butcherbakerstore.com/


----------



## Jmadams13

I have one of their aprons. Only wish is had a cross back instead of around the neck. Some of the details are nice, worth looking into when designing your own.

Not to hijack, but does anyone know where online to get cross back aprons?


----------



## marc4pt0

You should check out the aprons from this website, amazing stuff:
http://butcherbakerstore.com/

edit-
whoops, didn't see the link already posted above


----------



## Miles

Length. Lots of it. I generally prefer bib aprons since it's easier to keep clean. Never really been a big fan of pockets, except for maybe a smallish one suitable for Sharpies and the like. I do like the idea of a towel loop on each hip. That would be very cool. Denim or chalkstripe would be my choice. Of course, it goes without saying, long ties.


----------



## Salty dog

No apron is the new apron. Don't wear'em.


----------



## El Pescador

Pocket like a hoodie, but on the inside and a 3 pen pockets for a thermo, sharpie and a tasting spoon.


----------



## slowtyper

El Pescador said:


> Pocket like a hoodie, but on the inside and a 3 pen pockets for a thermo, sharpie and a tasting spoon.


whoa


----------



## Gravy Power

One of our chef-intructors at school recommended this apron. To him it was sentimental because, and I may screw up the story, but once you earned your place on the line at Buchon, you were awarded a blue apron.

I don't wear it to school anymore because I stand out like a sore thumb, but one of the restaurants I stage at holds it in similar regard.

http://www.bragardusa.com/Blue-Travail-Chef-Apron-p/7590-0268.htm

FYI, if you're so inclined to order one, I would order many, because the shipping on a single order was nearly the price of the apron. Also, hang dry it (very important).


----------



## panda

picky about aprons!? ***? i've used a trash bag before because laundry had not been sent out one day and there were no clean ones left..


----------



## Gravy Power

panda said:


> picky about aprons!? ***? i've used a trash bag before because laundry had not been sent out one day and there were no clean ones left..



Unfortunately I'm uber anal about everything when I'm at school/work. Plating, cookery, my appearance, my knives...pretty much any of my other kitchen gear.


----------



## slowtyper

panda said:


> picky about aprons!? ***? i've used a trash bag before because laundry had not been sent out one day and there were no clean ones left..


We have no laundry service for aprons, we buy and wash our own. I like nice stuff!


----------



## scotchef38

Long,heavier fabric,long ties.I wouldnt go copper for the studs as it will oxidise in the wash and eventually degrade.


----------



## marc4pt0

slowtyper said:


> We have no laundry service for aprons, we buy and wash our own. I like nice stuff!





Gravy Power said:


> Unfortunately I'm uber anal about everything when I'm at school/work. Plating, cookery, my appearance, my knives...pretty much any of my other kitchen gear.



Good for you guys! It infuriates me this "the more messy I look, the more harder I've worked then you" BS attitude. It's just a lazy shortcut to thinking. Fact: it takes twice the effort to do the same crap job these guys do, but cleanly (ie less half-assed). Small children make messes, professionals never show it.


----------



## Squilliam

I have always liked to tie my apron on the side, since the days when I worked in a bakery. The straps don't get into whatever you're working on that way. I also wonder if an asymmetric strap or a loop on one side with a long (possibly adjustable) strap ending in a toggle wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Beohbe

sachem allison said:


> take a look at the aprons on butcher and bakers shop. http://butcherbakerstore.com/





marc4pt0 said:


> You should check out the aprons from this website, amazing stuff:
> http://butcherbakerstore.com/
> 
> edit-
> whoops, didn't see the link already posted above



Cool little jumpstart company, with some pretty cool kitchen swag. I don't think I've gotten an invoice from em yet that didn't have a hand-written thank-you note on it.


----------



## azchef

slowtyper said:


> I told her she should!



I would buy some as I can never a apron big enough


----------



## mpukas

I use a bistro/server type apron at the waist, and it has a couple of features I really like; it ties in front, and then has a contoured upper that can be folded over to hide the tie - clean looking and keeps the tie from getting caught on stuff; loop for towel/cloth - probably the best feature - so handy to have a cloth on a leash. It has a pocket, but I don't use it. 

Its a cotton/poly blend, and after a few washes it pills and looks ghetto. Id prefer one made of a good denim w/ contrasting stitching. 

Butcher and Baker has a pig merchant apron that is overall style w/ back cross straps.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Here is one I have made by a local denim company:







They also make the cross back style, which I think I am going to have this one converted to. I can't stand having the cheap ones hanging from my neck, let alone this heavy denim one. Leather neck strap snaps off for when you have to wash the thing. I actually love the big pockets, I don't like having things in my pants pockets so the big pockets are nice for thermapens, oyster knives, etc. Even with the cross back straps, I would prefer if they are long enough to tie in the front. If they tie in the front, I don't need a towel loop. If they tie in the back, a towel loop would be nice. The pen pockets next to the CT patch are actually only secured at the top, so when you bent over, the flap pocket does too and your pens don't fall out.

I like that Pig Merchant one. Don't need that many pen pockets though.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I want somebody to make one with a pee-pee hole. 

Undies+Chef Pants+Apron=EZ access!


----------



## Mike L.

What? Have it hanging out during service? OMG
Not around sharp knives!
:biggrin:


----------



## azchef

Do you know if they ship?or was this a custom order


JohnnyChance said:


> Here is one I have made by a local denim company:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also make the cross back style, which I think I am going to have this one converted to. I can't stand having the cheap ones hanging from my neck, let alone this heavy denim one. Leather neck strap snaps off for when you have to wash the thing. I actually love the big pockets, I don't like having things in my pants pockets so the big pockets are nice for thermapens, oyster knives, etc. Even with the cross back straps, I would prefer if they are long enough to tie in the front. If they tie in the front, I don't need a towel loop. If they tie in the back, a towel loop would be nice. The pen pockets next to the CT patch are actually only secured at the top, so when you bent over, the flap pocket does too and your pens don't fall out.
> 
> I like that Pig Merchant one. Don't need that many pen pockets though.


----------



## JohnnyChance

azchef said:


> Do you know if they ship?or was this a custom order



Yes, they ship. This was a gift, I am not sure. I know they usually have a bunch of "off the shelf" ones ready to go.


----------



## swarfrat

regarding the cross-back straps,

I'm not a kitchen pro, but I do wear one of these while working around the garage:






Compared to a neck strap apron, If I wear it snug it tends to ride up. I find myself doing the "Captain Picard tug" a lot.



sw


----------



## slowtyper

I love that I immediately know what the "captain picard tug" is even though I've never heard anyone actually reference it!


----------



## knyfeknerd

slowtyper said:


> I love that I immediately know what the "captain picard tug" is even though I've never heard anyone actually reference it!


+1


----------



## kpeddie2010

i cant ever use anything but a white apron. with long tie strings. i like to have the neck adjustable so and taper real fast into the midsection so i dont feel the apron at all when im wearing it.


----------



## Brad Gibson

El Pescador said:


> Pocket like a hoodie, but on the inside and a 3 pen pockets for a thermo, sharpie and a tasting spoon.



I am gonna have my mom make this one. It sounds awesome for the freezer inventory days!


----------



## scott.livesey

i like a "machinist apron" like I wear at work. heavy denim, tie in front, 2 pen pockets on top, kangaroo pocket low on front. would add medium sized pocket somewhere that has flap with button.


----------



## jcsiii

I absolutely love the Bragard Travail aprons in blue. The linen is tough enough to resist tearing, the color is dark enough to resist stains. The ties on the neck are just long enough to be perfectly comfortable and the waist strap thick enough not to come undone and long enough to tie in the front. 

Ive also been told that the color blue in an apron is also traditionally considered the color of the apprentice...something cool about that as a line cook.


----------



## Brad Gibson

the all blue french apron was used for the commis. a lot of kitchens use all blue aprons like that so that they can show that everyone is equal and they are all learning.


----------

